
StarCraft 2 is going free-to-play - tosh
https://www.polygon.com/2017/11/3/16603910/starcraft-2-f2p-announced-release-date-blizzcon-2017
======
Sir_Substance
_yawn_ Wake me up when I no longer need an account and internet connection to
play it singleplayer or multiplayer with people in the same physical room.

~~~
mathgeek
Please no F2P for WoW Classic! Just let me pay two bags of coffee a month to
enjoy my nostalgia without being pressed to buy more.

------
gspetr
> If you already own that content, you will receive Heart of the Swarm at no
> additional cost.

Close, but no cigar. Should have also made Legacy of the Void available to the
owners of the first 2 games.

Well, at least this should spark a renewed interest in the game so I'm not
really complaining.

------
hkmurakami
It looks like Blizzard has been looking to increase margins by leveraging its
inventory of older games (ex: remastered Starcraft 1, which likely has had
great returns for the relatively little dev and art costs), and the f2p'ing of
the earlier, but not later, parts of a franchise that the sibling posters
mention would play into this strategy as well.

Zero development cost, maybe some inconsequential server costs, and possibly
upsell opportunities that could make a tangible difference on the bottom line.
Also would be a funnel into introducing non blizzard IP players into their
various creative universes. Strong plays with very little downside.

------
porfirium
Tangentially related: it's also the turn of WoW Classic to go f2p, which was
just announced ;P

I don't know if they've mentioned pricing because I didn't watch the BlizzCon,
but if they will make us pay 12€ a month like with retail I'll be very very
disappointed. At least we'll get a more modern client which will be in turn
used by the free servers.

~~~
m_mueller
Can't find any info on wow classic f2p. Any pointers?

~~~
porfirium
No sorry. I meant that wow classic was just announced, and that it's its time
to go f2p. Just some wishful thinking.

------
maxfurman
Wasn't base SC2 free already?

